# TN-C Netz



## Anaconda55 (17 März 2011)

Hallo,

was muss beim TN-C Netz alles beachtet werden?
Kann und darf im Schaltschrank einfach der PE mit dem N verbunden werden?


----------



## MSB (17 März 2011)

Beim TN-C Netz hast du keinen N / PE sondern eben einen PEN,
also ist auch nichts zu verbinden.

Der PEN muss mindestens 10mm² Cu oder 16mm² Al als Querschnitt aufweisen.

Die Netzform bestimmst du nicht im Schaltschrank, indem du irgendwas verbindest,
sondern die wird von denjenigen bestimmt der den Netztrafo errichtet.
Du baust dann deinen Schrank entsprechend dieser Netzform.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anaconda55 (17 März 2011)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Was ist, wenn am Schaltschrank nur L1-L2-L3 und PEN anliegen?
Was muss man dann beachten?


----------



## Air-Wastl (17 März 2011)

Ich würd sagen du machst deine drei Klemmen für L1 - L2 - L3 eine N Klemme wo der PEN drauf geht und brückst die mit einer PE Klemme 

Sollte ich falsch liegen bitte ich um Korrektur


----------



## knabi (17 März 2011)

*Immer zuerst auf die PE(N)-Klemme!!!*

Der PEN-Leiter darf nicht zuerst auf eine N-Klemme!

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=43349

Bitte mal durchlesen!
Wird der N im Schaltschrank überhaupt benötigt? Viele Industrieschränke benötigen nur die 3 Außenleiter und den PE(N), wenn 230V Steuerspannung vorhanden ist, wird die meistens über einen separaten Steuertransformator 400/230V erzeugt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Air-Wastl (17 März 2011)

Hab ich wohl im eifer des gefechts verdreht.

erst PE- dann N


----------



## Anaconda55 (17 März 2011)

Ja, 230 V wird benötigt.

Wir haben das genau so mit dem PEN bei einem Kunden in Frankreich gelöst und haben hier jetzt ein Problem mit Spannungsschwankungen.


----------



## Boxy (18 März 2011)

Problem hatten wir ehemals glaube in Korea (Süd) auch. 
Nachdem ein entsrpechender Steuertrafo verbaut wurde und ich sage einmal einen festen N hatten war schluss damit ...


----------



## Anaconda55 (20 März 2011)

D.h. einen Trafo für 230 V einzubauen?


----------



## IBFS (20 März 2011)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> D.h. einen Trafo für 230 V einzubauen?



Nein einen  3AC-TRENNTRANSFORMATOR 

PRIMÄR:  L1 - L2 - L3

SEKUNDÄR:  L1  - L2 - L3 - N

Es wird jeweils ein Ende der drei Spulen zu einem Sternpunkt zusammengeschaltet.
Man sollte aber versuchen, den Sternpunkt (N) möglichst gleichmäßig zu belasten, die zulässige Sternpunktverschiebung steht aber oft auch im Datenblatt des Trafos.

Frank


----------



## element. (21 März 2011)

Wenn der Kunde nur TN-C stellt, heißt das aber noch nicht, dass man in der Anlage nicht ein TN-S daraus machen darf, oder irre ich mich da?

Allerdings ist dann Vorsicht geboten bei Anschluss von Datenleitungen ans Firmennetz - Ausgleichsströme über die Schirme, gefährlich!

Der erwähnte Steuertrafo 3phasig ohne Sternpunkt zu 3phasig mit N würde das Problem evtl lösen. Allerdings ist der je nach Leistung auch sauber teuer. für das Geld legt der Kunde vielleicht auch freiwillig ne 5-Adrige Zuleitung zur Maschine.


----------



## IBFS (21 März 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Der erwähnte Steuertrafo 3phasig ohne Sternpunkt zu 3phasig mit N würde das Problem evtl lösen. Allerdings ist der je nach Leistung auch sauber teuer.



Wieso teuer, mehr als 300 bis 400 EU kostet doch so ein Trafo nicht!

Frank


----------



## element. (21 März 2011)

Hallo Frank,

ich bin davon ausgegangen, die komplette Anlage an die Sekundärseite des Trafos anzuschließen. Ich habe in dem Thread noch nichts gelesen, wie groß die Anlage eigentlich ist und wieviel Strom da drüber soll.


----------



## IBFS (21 März 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> ich bin davon ausgegangen, die komplette Anlage an die Sekundärseite des Trafos anzuschließen. Ich habe in dem Thread noch nichts gelesen, wie groß die Anlage eigentlich ist und wieviel Strom da drüber soll.



Ein "Steuertrafo" ist für mich nur für einen kleinen begrenzten Bereich im Einsatz, z.B. irgendwelche kleinen Verbraucher und nicht eine ganze Maschine.
Aber das ist eine Definitionsfrage.

Frank


----------



## element. (21 März 2011)

Ja, das ist ein Steuertrafo für mich eigentlich auch. Aber die Rede ist ja von 3 Phasen, welche Steuerung braucht die schon. Also eher ein allgemeiner Trenntrafo.


----------



## Oll_Bell (8 Januar 2012)

Nein einen 3AC-TRENNTRANSFORMATOR PRIMÄR: L1 - L2 - L3SEKUNDÄR: L1 - L2 - L3 - N---wenn der Kunde nur 2 ph gibt? wie kann N und PE realisieren?Ich  habe vom Süd-Korea-Kunden 380 V und 60 Hz.Netzform?? IT?


----------

